
Text of the Trans-Pacific Partnership – TPP - 3eto
http://www.mfat.govt.nz/Treaties-and-International-Law/01-Treaties-for-which-NZ-is-Depositary/0-Trans-Pacific-Partnership-Text.php
======
ebbv
This one was submitted first but discussion seems to be happening over at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512882)

~~~
cdubzzz
Yeah sorry. I figured dupe detection would pick it up but this one uses a
different link.

